# Three Fast Tips for Better Tee Shots



## behing19

Golfers constantly struggle getting the ball off the tee and down the fairway. Most commonly, golfers slice into the woods or out of bounds. Some golfers put the ball in the fairway, but they are left with a second shot so long they can't possibly reach the green. Hitting the ball further, with consistent accuracy will help any golfer shave strokes off their game.

Nearly all golfers want more distance, but the distance won't help unless you hit the ball straight. A 300-yard drive doesn't do you much good if it goes out of bounds (costing you stroke and distance) or ends up behind a tree. Not only do you need to hit the ball further, but also you need to do this accurately.

Many amateur golfers don't know the proper way to hit a tee shot with their driver. Maybe they were never taught the three principles necessary for consistent tee shots or maybe they just don't practice them. Professional golfers can all hit the ball accurately and usually longer than most amateurs can because they use these three principles. Below you will discover three fast tips to help you get off the tee accurately and longer every single time.

1. Tee the Ball up Properly

Amateurs constantly tee the ball up wrong. Many don't give themselves a consistent tee position for hitting the ball accurately. They may tee it up too high or too low, and this causes inaccurate shots. Have you ever popped the ball almost straight up? You probably teed the ball up too high for your driver.

By teeing the ball up consistently, you won't need to make compensations in your golf swing to hit a good drive. This gives you a better chance to find your ball in the fairway. You want to tee the ball with half of the ball above the top of your driver and half below. Any higher and you might pop up the ball. Any lower and you might top one that doesn't even reach the fairway. Check this before every tee shot and you will see more accurate shots from the tee box.

2. Don't Over Swing

Another reason amateurs struggle off the tee comes from their need to hit the ball hard and far. The funny part however, if you try to crush one you will most likely whiff, top the ball, or slice it into the houses out of bounds. As hard as it might be, you cannot over swing. 

The swing with the driver needs some aggression behind it, but you must keep it under control. The second you get out of control and really try to cream one, your ball will find its way past the out of bounds stakes or somewhere else you didn't intend to put it. Control your swing and you will see better shots from the tee with more distance.

3. Swing with your Body

Did you know that your power does not come from your arms? Within the golf swing, we find two main sources of power; the turn and lag. Lag comes from proper wrist hinge, which may take years to perfect. However, the other source of power, the turn, can really help an amateur find the power they need almost instantly.

You want to swing with your upper body and move the club through the swing with your shoulder more than your arms. Yes, the arms play a significant role, but when you need power, it comes from the body. A stable lower body provides the foundation as the upper body turns against this foundation and provides the power. If you master the turn, you will certainly see your tee shots fly further and straighter. 

Seeing your tee shots start out down the middle, then take a 90-degree turn towards the woods doesn't make golf fun. Commit to playing better golf today. Master these three techniques and your tee shots will find their way further down the fairway instead of in the rough and behind a tree.


----------



## GemmaD

Agree with point 2, it's what I use to do when I first started playing.


----------



## FrogsHair

I like #2 of the three the best. Most higher handicapper's swings are a work in progress. Slower, controlled swings work well until more swing control allows for a faster swing. The other two are good tips to be sure. 

Something else a lot of weekend players can do is to remember this; Set your ego aside when playing for a decent score. If you can't hit a driver, then use a 3 wood. If you can't hit a 3 wood, then use your 5 wood. Sure, there will be a loss yardage when using a higher lofted club, but the play ability of the next shot will increase quite a bit. :thumbsup:


----------



## hadriyagee

Hello admin my name is HADRIYA.. Your are having a nice nice forum. i am a new user and i will be Actively participating.. Hope you will well come me.


----------



## golferlocal225

The tips are really useful for fast tee shots.


----------



## edricwage

GemmaD said:


> Agree with point 2, it's what I use to do when I first started playing.


Same with you gemma. How funny it is to remember. That's what I also used to do on my first try of playing golf. :laugh:


----------



## DougB

FrogsHair said:


> I like #2 of the three the best. Most higher handicapper's swings are a work in progress. Slower, controlled swings work well until more swing control allows for a faster swing. The other two are good tips to be sure.
> 
> Something else a lot of weekend players can do is to remember this; Set your ego aside when playing for a decent score. If you can't hit a driver, then use a 3 wood. If you can't hit a 3 wood, then use your 5 wood. Sure, there will be a loss yardage when using a higher lofted club, but the play ability of the next shot will increase quite a bit. :thumbsup:


Your signature couldn't be said better.


----------



## 373

Welcome to the forum Doug. Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## john_n

Thank zou behing19, 

i tried to follow the examples you wrote and well not just yours i also googled a little and tried to use the gathered knowledge but i seemed to do something wrong. i was today with a few friends swinging away at the Hillsborough and had a really bad handicap, well i am a fresh in the game but still i mean was just bad, or maybe it wasnt my day to shine, and first it was just kidding around but then i kinda felt the guys were really enjoying taking me down so i decided for a little more drastic method and take lessons so i calld up my brother in law Jerry and he is quite good at golf from what i understand and he said he had taken some lessons from Jacob Bowden, i did a little research and the guy is trained by Dan Shaugher, won the Pinnacle Distance Challenge, and the list goes on so i want to try it out, Jerry said that he went from 220 to 270 yards so i thought i will check it out, what do you think?? i know i am never going to become a pro but still the way the guys enjoyed with every swing i did (wrong ) i started doing golf for recreation and enjoying the day out but today was embarrassing.


----------



## stephensafar

Tip 2 is really useful for fast tee shots for every one.


----------



## bobbygolferpro

I actually created an awesome guide about "golf putting tips". Hope you will find it helpful. It consists of 4 chapters.


----------

